# Our Orangutan



## TriciaStringer (Jul 21, 2018)

I love freaking out my Facebook people with these pics.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2018)

Are you really working with a baby orang? Or is it a joke for FB people? I used to really work with them, but those days are over thanks to TV execs caving to pressure form animal rights whackos.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 21, 2018)

Tom said:


> Are you really working with a baby orang? Or is it a joke for FB people? I used to really work with them, but those days are over thanks to TV execs caving to pressure form animal rights whackos.


It is a doll. One of my kids said she wanted an orangutan for Christmas one year, so I googled and found one, but a doll. My daughter is now fourteen but my youngest took a big liking to her. We brought her to the store and everything. Her name is Brazil. The pic with the baby piano is hilarious because I texted my husband the picture and included this, "Just so you know, Brazil was not being touched by anyone, and she somehow played a note." He texted back, "Good to know. We will be burning her in the backyard tonight."


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2018)

Here's the real thing: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/found-an-old-photo.105501/


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> Here's the real thing: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/found-an-old-photo.105501/
> View attachment 245758


That is one of my dreams. Just to hold one, one time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> That is one of my dreams. Just to hold one, one time.


Mine too...


----------



## wellington (Jul 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> Mine too...


What? That's you in the pic. It was your dream.


----------



## wellington (Jul 22, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> It is a doll. One of my kids said she wanted an orangutan for Christmas one year, so I googled and found one, but a doll. My daughter is now fourteen but my youngest took a big liking to her. We brought her to the store and everything. Her name is Brazil. The pic with the baby piano is hilarious because I texted my husband the picture and included this, "Just so you know, Brazil was not being touched by anyone, and she somehow played a note." He texted back, "Good to know. We will be burning her in the backyard tonight."


That is the most life like I have ever seen. I couldn't believe it was a doll. I bet a lot of people do fall for it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2018)

wellington said:


> What? That's you in the pic. It was your dream.


What I mean is that my dream has been successfully crushed, and I wish it wasn't over. I'll most likely never get to do that again. They also got rid of the elephants, and now they are working on the orcas, big cats and bears. They're making progress on the dogs and cats too. Don't know how much longer my profession will exist at this rate.


----------



## wellington (Jul 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> What I mean is that my dream has been successfully crushed, and I wish it wasn't over. I'll most likely never get to do that again. They also got rid of the elephants, and now they are working on the orcas, big cats and bears. They're making progress on the dogs and cats too. Don't know how much longer my profession will exist at this rate.


I see. In some instances I think it's a good thing. However, it should be determined by weeding the bad from the good. A good zoo shouldn't lose out because of the bad zoos and so on. The same with dog breeding. I'm not into backyard breeders. I am into and was a breeder that cares, doesn't breed more then they can find homes for and breeds to better the breed. Too bad they don't know how to not group everyone together. Some people would totally wipe out all zoos and aquariums altogether. If it weren't for those types of places half the people that care and donate to help animals never would have without that one on one live observation.


----------

